

Ask: what are the biggest problems being solved by companies in the valley? - lukejduncan


======
jmathai
Off the top of my head....Watsi, Kahn Academy, Wikipedia.

It depends on what type of problems interest you.

------
joshAg
Riverbed's doing some cool stuff with wan optimization.

